# advertising



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello my name is Dave. I've been in the plumbing trade for about ten years and just resently started a drain cleaning business in CT. I've tryed a few things to get the phone ringing but it continues to be slow. The only jobs I've been getting are referrals from plumbers I know. Does any one have any ideas on how to get the phone ringing. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

*intro*

OK did an introduction


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What are you currently doing for advertising?
What corner of this little state are you in?


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm out of stratford. I've done a few clipper ads with a barder network, that have got me just about nothing. All that's been keeping me going are referrals from a few plumbers I worked for in the past


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

All Pro said:


> I'm out of stratford. I've done a few clipper ads with a barder network, that have got me just about nothing. All that's been keeping me going are referrals from a few plumbers I worked for in the past


Landing referrals from other plumbers says a lot about you. That is a good thing. Now start building that loyalty with the few clients you are able to serve. 

1. Make a one hour appointment with yourself for 10am Monday morning (not too early...not too late). 
2. Call every client from the last couple of weeks (or days or months depending on how many there are).
3. Ask how the drain is doing. You want to be certain everything not only went well, but STAYED well.

IMPORTANT: This is a QC call, not a sales call. And yes, your customer knows the difference.
Do not ask if they need more work.
Do not ask for a referral.
Do not ask about any other project they might have mentioned on the service call.
This is NOT a sales call, the is a LOYALTY call.

You are building their loyalty to you by first giving your loyalty to them. Then the water cooler talk will begin...
FRED: "Wow Bob. You are never going to believe what my plumber did yesterday. He called just to make sure the drain he unstopped last month was still doing okay and reminded me of his 90day no-questions-asked-warranty in case anything comes up."

BARNEY: "Really? What was he selling?"

FRED: "Nothing I guess. He was just making sure the sink drain was still okay. I think he knew Wilma was really upset with me for washing the paint brushes in the sink. He also said he just started his company. Kinda weird having a plumber so focused on customer service but hey, he got the job done so he's alright by me. My regular guy didn't even bother calling me back to do the job, much less follow up."

BARNEY: "Yeah, he does sound a bit odd for a plumber. Uhh...you wouldn't happen to have his number handy would you?"


This loyal relationship building with your customers does what no marketing campaign can accomplish at any price. Loyal customers cannot be purchased. They must be earned.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't put out a lot of Door hangers. But I did put out a about 300 last weekend. I got 6 calls out of those. It may not seem like many. But each happy customer = 10 friends. And so on.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I send out brochures to targeted potential customers every 3 months. The response is less than I'd like, but you have to get your name out there. Keep your company in the back of people's minds. A plumber called me last week and said he'd been holding on to a flier he received a year ago. You never know when someone will call, but they'll never call if they don't know who you are.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Advertising on Yelp has been very good for me. 

If all you do is drain cleaning, make it a point to stop every plumber you meet and give them your business card. You see one in a gas station, pull in and hand him a card. Let them know all you are interested in is drain cleaning. Lots of plumbers in my area don't care to do drain cleaning. They would refer the work to a drain cleaner, but not someone who does drain cleaning and plumbing.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

